# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Видео-Интервью с Олегом Зайцевым

## Гриша

Эксперт Лаборатории Касперского Олег Зайцев дал эксклюзивное интервью проекту "Антивирусная школа - новый источник IT-знаний"

В ЛК Олег Зайцев является главным технологическим экспертом отдела развития антивирусных технологий, помимо этого, он отвечает за информационную безопасность энергетики Смоленской области.

Олег ведет обширную научную работу: будучи научным сотрудником Московского Энергетического Института, он является автором системы Киберхелпер, обладателем множества международных патентов
и автором книги "Rootkits, Spyware/Adware, keyloggers and backdoors"

Подробнее тут http://av-school.ru/news/a-528.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

